# Southern Califorina Spider and Other Arachnid Enthusiasts (SCABIES)



## cacoseraph (Jun 29, 2007)

Southern Califorina Spider and Other Arachnid Enthusiasts (SCABIES)

Hi, 

i am trying to find as many locals as possible in the SoCA area.  if you are interested in getting emails about er "amateur" local events please email me  (cacoseraph@yahoo.com).  right now there is a monthly hike & hunt (we have been on like 6-8!)  and i am thinking about maybe trying to do an invert trade/sale day at a local petstore (haven't talked to them about it yet and i would want to wait until i could get at least ten hobbyist there).  we have also done one group purchase and are looking to possibly do more.  we are also lookign to do some kind of bug bar-b-que to hang out (probably drink alcohol type beverages if >=21) and show off our bugs and what not.

If this sounds at all interesting please email me back with what kind of stuff you would like to do or whatever

andrew/cacoseraph

check out this thread
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87763

Southern
California
Arachnid,
Bugs,
Invertebrates, and 
Entomological
Society

(we have caught and taken pictures of some pretty sweet true spiders and other arachnids.  i will try to quote post pics of some of the good stuff )

* The next event is get together in San Diego on June 30th!*




cacoseraph said:


> June 30th, SCABIES is meeting up with GQ. and he is going to teach us how to hunt for tarantulas!!
> 
> See the arachnofunction thread for details!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 29, 2007)

*some scenery and spider and other arachnid pics from Azusa, CA*

some scenery and spider and other arachnid pics from Azusa, CA



cacoseraph said:


> May 25, 2007: Friday
> 
> *Scenery*
> 
> ...


----------



## 8+) (Jun 30, 2007)

I envy you guy, but thanks for sharing!

I think that last one is an Amaurobiid. They are cribellates of that size and shape.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 2, 2007)

i can remember looking at bug books when i was like 5,6,7 years old and falling in love with trap door spiders... i always wanted to keep one as a pet. when i got in the bug hobby i vowed i would catch a Bothriocyrtum californicum... it was every bit as cool and wonderful as i was hoping!

thanks GQ.!



NBond1986 said:


> [...]
> *
> Trapdoor Spiders*
> 
> ...


with my newly upgraded trap door eyes i decided to check out a place i have hiked in a number of times in my prebughobby years... i thougth i remembered where a trapdoor might be but i couldn't find it

... i *did* find what i believe to be a folding-door spider's somewhat recently abandoned burrow though!  i saved the "evidence" so i will try to get pics of it somehow.  it was very different than the CA trapdoor... the trapdoor spider's burrow was WELL lined with silk... the folding-door was barely lined at all. i can't wait to find a folding-door!


----------



## Pulk (Jul 2, 2007)

is califorina near california? :}


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 2, 2007)

Pulk said:


> is califorina near california? :}


i've heard it both ways


----------



## beetleman (Jul 2, 2007)

wow! there are some really goodsized trapdoors out there,very impressive:clap:


----------



## NBond1986 (Jul 8, 2007)

I think you coulda chosen a better title for this thread....



saaaay....something like.....

Southern California Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate, Entomological Society (SCABIES)



....as opposed to "Southern California Spider and Other Arachnid Enthusiasts (SCABIES)"




hehehehe


----------



## NBond1986 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Bothriocyrtum californicum WEIRD PROBLEM!!!*

Hey SCABIES just posted this about one of the girls we caught:



> I don't know what this is.
> 
> This girl was wild caught on June 30th in San Diego.
> 
> ...


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 29, 2010)

scabies is planning some pretty big stuff for araneo's and myg's this year!


breeding projects, native in situ documentation, etc


who's interested!?


http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/index.php



one of my post important projects is to introduce these little beauties to the hobby:





zoom http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...co/Megahexura/fulva/practicallyonhersideb.jpg

Megahexura fulva (Mecicobothriidae) "California tawny six tailed spider".  Mature specimens rarely exceed 1" DLS


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Mar 31, 2010)

sssssshhhhh.....  













would be nice to have some more people interested in natives... took me a while, but golly are they cool


----------



## SDiego (Apr 2, 2010)

What is a cool web spider in Southern California that can be raised in captivity. Not an orb weaver, but maybe one that uses sticky silk to catch crawling bugs.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 3, 2010)

kukulcania species!

they can live for years, look kinda like a tarantula, are known as "black hole spiders" cuz in the right setup they make a fuzzy funnel web with a black hole i the center

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=kukulcania


----------



## SDiego (Apr 3, 2010)

So these are in Southern California? I looked at this list, and it seems there's three species this far south:  arizonica, geophila and utahana. Do you know if any one of these produces the cool webs, and if so, where can you find them. Would like to keep one and raise it, in addition to my GBB tarantula.


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm from La Mirada 90638 (near anaheim), and i'd love to go field collecting with some locals


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 6, 2010)

SDiego said:


> So these are in Southern California? I looked at this list, and it seems there's three species this far south:  arizonica, geophila and utahana. Do you know if any one of these produces the cool webs, and if so, where can you find them. Would like to keep one and raise it, in addition to my GBB tarantula.


they should all make pretty neat webs.  whatever i find makes awesome webs.



andred82vert said:


> I'm from La Mirada 90638 (near anaheim), and i'd love to go field collecting with some locals


just missed a hike this last weekend.  should be going in a couple weeks, though.  kinda a busy bug time of year, lots of events and stuff going on
do you go to the Los Angeles Natural History Museum Bugfair?  my bug group usually has a pretty nice setup there


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 6, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> ... i *did* find what i believe to be a folding-door spider's somewhat recently abandoned burrow though!  i saved the "evidence" so i will try to get pics of it somehow.  it was very different than the CA trapdoor... the trapdoor spider's burrow was WELL lined with silk... the folding-door was barely lined at all. i can't wait to find a folding-door!


well, that turned out to be an Apomastus.  not a folding door, but a sweet little myg none-the-less


i don't have an exact count... but not even counting tarantulas... i think i have seen about 20 or so myg species in the wild, in CA


----------



## SDiego (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah there is a lot going on in California. This past weekend all types of bugs were out, and spiders. The baby orb weavers are busy. Funnel web spiders are all over the place. Saw a ton of ladybugs in the field, beetles and lizards were out. Pretty soon the butterflies will be here, then the moths in the summer. Didn't see any snakes or scorpions, but I know they are out there, they are really good at hiding during the day and I'm not poking around in holes. It seems like every year April in Cali is when the spiders and bugs kick into high gear.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 6, 2010)

for myself, there isn't really a month in SoCA where i can't find something good.  got to love it!



i saw a baby scorp out under a board last weekend... and snakes 


i'm getting pretty ok at spotting Anuroctonus burrow, too 


oh, and trapdoor type mygs are open for biz. well, Apomastus are... i didn't see any Megahexura webs, as i was hoping :/


----------

